# pc läuft, aber bios is not installed? no devices found?



## wuzel (7. August 2005)

ich habe ein neues mainboard MSI K8T800 Neo 2 Fir Sock 939 eingebaut, Windows XP installiert und es funktioniert alles einwandfrei nach einigen kleinen bugs.

doch jedesmal beim aufstarten kommt als erstes die meldung:

"no devices found" und "BIOS is not installed"  

Ins Bios komme ich aber trotzdem rein (Amibios new setup utility - version 3.31a) Wie kommt das? wie kann ich dies beheben?


----------



## nuxxli (7. August 2005)

Hi

  als erstes würde ich, da du ja noch ins BIOS kommst , alle Einstellungen auf den "Auslieferungs Zustand" zurücksetzten .

  Meist mit "Reset Bios" , "Load Default Settings" ,etc. im Bios selbst

  Gruß nuxxli

  ... meist klappts


----------



## michaelwengert (8. August 2005)

Hatte das mal bei nem anderen Board...
Glaube das kommt immer, wenn du nichts an den RAID-Controller angeschloßen hast


----------

